# Ryobi 790r weed whacker



## Nuke Rocketeer (Jun 5, 2009)

HI,

After 15 years of good service, my weed whacker started acting up this last weekend. I have re-adjusted the carb as outlined in the manual and it starts and runs great on idleand accelerates smoothly to full speed without any problems. 

Now after a few minutes of hitting the weeds, it starts to bog down and then dies. I re-start it and go through the same thing all over again. It will run for five minutes or so before it dies.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Could be several different things. Dirty fuel filter, bad fuel lines, stiff diaphram in the carburetor, dirty filter screen in the carburetor, air leak into crankcase, to name a few...


----------



## Nuke Rocketeer (Jun 5, 2009)

30yearTech said:


> Could be several different things. Dirty fuel filter, bad fuel lines, stiff diaphram in the carburetor, dirty filter screen in the carburetor, air leak into crankcase, to name a few...


The fuel lines are all new as I replaced them last year.

Is the fuel filter in the fuel tank? I'll take a look at it tomorrow. 

If that is not it, then I'll tackle the carb. Is there anything I should watch out for as I dis-assemble the carb? The last carb I worked on was on my 1978 Nova.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Fuel filter is in the tank, attached to the hose that feeds the carburetor. 

As far as the carburetor goes, may need a magnifying glass, they are pretty small compared to the one on your Nova.


----------



## Deathrite (May 21, 2009)

on the carbs... when you get to the little lever and a screw holding it down do NOT just unscrew the screw. there is a spring under the lever. those springs love to run off.


----------

